# Burton Store in Vail, Colorado



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Is there anyone who used to work there?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

oh my god, everything there is such a rip off, they mark stuff up so high


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's owned by Specialty sport Ventures all shit is marked at MSRP.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's owned by Specialty sport Ventures all shit is marked at MSRP.


haha..
nope


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Um yep worked for them dumb ass I know exactly what cost is, MSRP, and what gets marked down. But hey it's OK argue with me all you want you're just a member here to spam your stupid contest for swag bucks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

olds32 said:


> haha..
> nope


Hey, old32! I think you are the reason why Gray Marketing is growing. 

=> How To: Burton’s VP Clark Gundlach on Battling Gray Marketing | Transworld Business


Btw, BurtonAvenger. I just wanted to know what is the manager's salary range and the estimated scope of annual sales for the store. I am just trying to figure out what would cost me to live in Vail for this winter and just wanted to get the idea how they get by every month. It doesn't have to be Burton but I figure it all pays out in the same ballpark figure since Sports Venture owns most of 'em.


I used to live in Aspen seasonally for about 3 years and that is all I know about the whole mountain life style and how to make a living there and all. I am back in Denver now and finishing school this winter. My brother always talks me into moving back to Aspen permanently which I don't mind. I am pretty sure someday (in the next 5 years) we will open up a restaurant there or legally certified home-medicine shop like the one they have in California which I'm not interested in but he probably will. 

Anyhow, you can make a lot of money and ride as much as you want and also after 3 years, you get the full residential support for buying house at discounted price that you can rent to and stuffs which works similarly for people who live or come to work in the summit county. In Aspen, an waiter makes as much as 2 to 3 times (around $4 to $7K after tax) more than an typical inexperienced assistant manager or a store manager who works at a retail store in summit county

In Denver area, a typical department manager (aka assistant store coach)makes less than 3k after tax, plus a commission based on sales volumes or a supervisor (aka lead) makes $13 to $15 per hour. But I learned that I can never do that in Breck or in Vail but maybe in BC. 

So, I am not sure if it is worth moving to Vail for some kind of a managerial job to work most likely in a retail environment that I happened to be an expert at, unless there is a marketing job besides property MGT/MKT, than moving back to Aspen because I hate to give up on Epic Pass for Aspen Pass, plus I don't like to make 2 hours worth of round trip to go snowboard every other day while working for a full-time job. All I know for a certainty at this point is that I really prefer to live in Breck or in Frisco and go ride in Vail as much I could and possibly work there if I don't find a right job in Summity County.

I just need to talk to someone about this. My brother keeps telling me the same thing like, "forget the vail, or Breck, just go to Aspen and I will help you get a job." I am still like, "let me think about it" I have a personal reason to go to Breck, otherwise I'm already in Aspen, so it is difficult to make up my mind but I want my decision to be reasonable financially, I don't want to live like a college freshmen who works 2 jobs and I am not so optimistic about economic situation in Summit County. I know there is Burton store in Aspen Village and 2 others certified retail stores. I wonder what kind of advantage I would have if I would work for them in Aspen instead but then, that still doesn't solve the question.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

wow that article is a giant turd


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll tell you right now SSV is throwing people under the bus so if you're hired don't expect to last too long. They've been particularly moody I have a lot of friends that lost their jobs, they cut 23 salaried positions up here in Summit County. Now with that being said if you did want to work for SSV do it through the Breeze rental shop side of things and work for Gary Lisbon instead of Shawn Dolan. 

Anyways I know when I interviewed with that Burton Store for the ASM position not even first ASM my pay scale was going to be between 23 and 27k depending on bonuses. I know that SSV has a sliding scale for management and it's all based on figures and volume of the store and shit. I believe when I talked with the GM of the Burton store he was making around 35k including bonuses and then it went down from there. Sales leads you won't make more than 12 tops but you might get commission. Any SSV retail store you work at you want to make sure that they offer commission as some do and some don't. If they do offer it, it's a spiff based commission so X dollars for board and bindings then add a couple more bucks cause you sold a boot or whatever. 

Now if you do have your heart set on Vail check craigslist there's a management job at a shop listed in there that I think even offers housing. I'm pretty sure it's one of the shops I've interviewed before and would put you right in the base area of Lionshead. I want to say they were offering me 14 to 16 bucks an hour plus some minor spiffs to be a manager. The free housing and epic pass sweetened the deal as well.

Oh and if I remember correctly sine the Arrebelle project opened that store jumped up to being like a 5 to 6 million dollar store, it might be more than that now, can't totally remember.

Personally though I'd go to Aspen in a heart beat and get away from the shit show that is Summit/Eagle counties.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

btw, are you the Angrysnowboarder? While googling for a ski-share in Summit County, I came across and read the blog post that you wrote in April about different types of roommates which was hilarious, in quote "You won't see her but will hear her~~". Btw, there are two types of stoners; the lazy one and the active one. You should've added to that list. 

And yeah it looks like Gary is in charge of rental side of business, so does SSV offer employee housing at discounted rate or for free at all? Or any type of benefits like health insurance? How many employees do the store usually keep during the winter season? And about the Breeze rental store in Breck, I think I drove by and saw one right across by the fire department. Is there a shop close by Gondola? 

If you got dropped out of Burton store, are you still looking for a job? What part of Summit county are you in? 

My brother almost died from an snowboarding accident in Aspen a couple of years ago which costed him literally a half million dollars for the medical bills without the insurance at that time. Thankfully, his company paid for it all although it wasn't an work-related accident. That is how they do in Aspen but I am not so sure if such a miracle can happen in Summit County. They will probably throw me into the bus instead.  THERE IS NO "EVERWOOD(WB2)" IN COLORADO. Anyhow, I won't ride without a health insurance. 

I just can't justify the living cost if I would make less than 30K. For living in Vail, if you add all the local taxes and everything else, that is like making roughly around $1,000 on a biweekly paycheck.

Let me see, I gotta pay the rent ($800 ~ $1,000), and health/car insurances ($250), grocery ($400), gas ($100)..etc. How do you manage to survive if you make less than 23k a year in Summit County? Aspen is more expensive but at least I can make enough money to pay for all. 

And if you also look at the monthly market data report

Real Estate in Breckenridge Colorado USA

That looks really really bad. Overall sales dropped almost 70% this year, so if no one buys the house, why can't the rent price go cheaper this year? Somehow, the price per square foot keeps going up which I don't understand. I almost gave up on finding a ski-share and finding a roommate for a rent is almost impossible. Where do I find more housing information? Craiglist isn't so helpful.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Man lots of questions damn. I didn't write that post on summit county roommates I found that on craigslist and thought it was amusing so tossed it up cause it's the truth. Also if you're that hung up on cash and living costs and shit don't move here you won't survive plain and simple.

Gary does run all the Breeze rental shops. There is a breeze location in the base of peak 9 right across from Breckenridge Sports, I believe Michael is still the store manager there but not too sure he might have left. There's also a breeze location up on peak 8 I think and another in the base of 7 in the grand timber lodge if I remember correctly. Honestly can't remember all the store locations cause I don't give a fuck about rentals.

I don't know what they'll be doing for employee housing this year, I have a few friends that are year round in Keystone that live in Tenderfoot and that was set up through the old area manager. Benefits are offered for year round employees after I believe 180 days and you have to remain above 28 hours a week if you drop below that for 2 periods in a row you get dropped. But if you want insurance either get Aflac accident insurance or Extreme Sports Insurance covers only for accidents but far cheaper than what they'll hit you for with what they offer. 

Best option is Breckenridge & Summit County Colorado | SummitDaily.com News craigslist or just random google searches to find a place to live if you're hunting online if you're up here hit up every real estate office and see, check the posting boards at city market, and the post office.

I survive up here like a lot of other people, I know how to live cheap and effectively. I don't know many people that can feed themselves on 20 bucks a week and still cover all food groups.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

A lot of people do 4,5...8 people to a rental unit to help with cost. The biggest place to save cash is at the grocery store, if you need to save some. I probably spend a little over 1k per month with 1 roommate right now. Rent, utilities, food, gas. I don't pay for my own insurance. Then tack on a car payment. 

If you are looking for cheaper living look for places in Dillon Valley- if you don't mind a little crowding and apartment style living. If you go out at night, it generally is about who you know/how you tip/how friendly you are.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Of course, I check Summit Daily, Craiglist, Monster,and even Ski-jobs through Vail Resort. I submitted number of resumes and had a few job interview already. I also had to turn down a job offer for one of those because they were trying to relocate me. There was one job through Vail College Program which I liked but got a letter saying that I am over-qualified. 

So, you are saying you can make it through each month just for spending about $1,000 a month? But if you have a car payment, that means you have to have a full-coverage car insurance as well, so you are still looking at additional expense of $500 a month ($250 PMT + $150 Insurance), right? 

Accordingly, the ideal minimum wage should be set around $15 to $16 a month ($16 x 40hrs x 4 weeks = $2,560 a month before taxes = about $30k a year. All that means is that you can afford to rent a little place to live on your own and buy groceries and pay to keep the insurances. That still doesn't pay for a season pass, snowboard, Yakima rack, snowshoes, or any of that unless you already have it which thankfully I do but you see where I am going with this? IDK, for me, I am giving up a lot ( a good job offer, and everything I have here) just to move out to Summit County but I feel like I am forced to go back to Aspen. 

All I am saying is that if the cost of living is higher, why can't they pay more? For some reason, it is not happening only in Summit County. In Aspen (in the village only), the least minimum hourly job pay you about $16 an hour like doing dishes in the kitchen at a restaurant. 

Actually, my original plan was to work for BOEC without making any money and yeah, had a job interview with Erin but I am finishing up school this winter, so I am technically stuck here till mid December which they didn't like but since I only go to school twice a week, I thought I would just move out to Summit County in November and commute to Denver for another month and be done with it. I've been trying hard to save money to pay for both car and health insurance for 09/10 winter season, so I could just work right at the base 9 and walk to Gondola and then, go ride in Vail on my day off. 

I looked at two jobs in the Summit County, one is called, Sun Logic, and other is, Breeze Rental shop. I am running out of time, so I am just going to apply and see what happens but my question was to find some local information about housing. Finding jobs wasn't hard except for the fact that most job don't pay enough.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I live on about 600 bucks a month actually. The rest of my income I piss away on hookers and blow. I'll tell you right now with your mindset don't bother moving here you won't last. Plain and simple truth.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

You live on $600 a month? Where the hell do you live to be able to afford like that then?

I guess the simple question is, can anyone who makes less than 30k a year afford to live in the town of Breck? If I have to drive around 20 miles to get to Breck, I might as well stay in Vail and work there as well. I didn't find any job that offer a free housing or any discount, and the one you mentioned, I don't see it on craiglist or on summit daily.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ski Shop Manager Guess you didn't look too hard then.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

look either you live for it or you dont ... you wont have a 1200 sq ft condo to yourself .. you wont have a new f350 or a6 or whatever .... you will have two things ... a shit job and alot of time to ride oh also about 6 roommates ... man up theres a reason its called snowboard BUM .. failing that move to a"city" snowtown meaning Vancouver or Salt Lake where you have a few more options


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> look either you live for it or you dont ... you wont have a 1200 sq ft condo to yourself .. you wont have a new f350 or a6 or whatever .... you will have two things ... a shit job and alot of time to ride oh also about 6 roommates ... man up theres a reason its called snowboard BUM .. failing that move to a"city" snowtown meaning Vancouver or Salt Lake where you have a few more options


thanks BurtonAvenger, for looking that up for me but I already looked that up too but there was no mention of free housing. The reason I gave up that job through Vail Resort was because they wanted me to work in either Broomfield or Golden. They would provide me a place to stay in the town of Vail but then, expect me to drive down to Broomfield to work there. I am like I might as well stay in Denver and make 50k a year for a job that I am giving up right now, and rent a place to stay there on the weekends instead. So, that was the only job I've found that offered an employee housing at a discounted rate for about $300 a month which also included a free health insurance. I really didn't mind making around $12 an hour or less and really thought it would work out but unfortunately, it didn't. I still think that was a better job offer than ASM position ($23k ~ $27k a year) in Burton Store in Vail if I did the math correctly without worrying about losing a job, like you said, that happened to a lot of your friends. Perhaps, I should blame on the bad economy. I might have to borrow some money from my brother if I have to but I am still moving out to Summit for no matter what happens. It is not easy to find a cool roommate in Denver that wants to move out to Summit. I've been talking to some of my Canadian friends who are interested in but of course, they worry about getting jobs, so I feel like I am on my own.

Btw, Mr.Burrito! I've never said I am looking for 1200sq ft condo. I don't mind as long as I have a room to share and please, let me know if you can find a good deal that I can't. And what is wrong with looking for a place near the town of Breck or Frisco? 

In my previous experience (in Aspen), it was difficult to drive around an hour to go ride in Vail or elsewhere once I was settled in one place to stay because I had to go to work and shit every day. So, my plan is to go ride in the early morning every day for a few hours in the town before I have to go to work and then, make a trip to other places on my day-off which all depends on the weather condition. That is my definition of being a snow bum. That is what I did before and I also used to work a night-shift for every now and then when there was a catering event at some places in Aspen Village where some rich people or a Hollywood celebrity throws a big party. That one night of work would sometimes pay for the rent. I really don't care how shitty it is as long as I can find one that I can afford to live and in my opinion, they are all shitty anyhow but there isn't even one i can find right now. All I can find is a vacation rental house for a tourist or a ski-share where I am only allowed to stay biweekly. I've only found 500sq ft apartment on Airport Road for about $850 and one in the Blue River around the same price range. For now, I set my budget around $900 for a place to stay while still looking for a roommate or whatever that would hopefully lower my budget.

Why the hell do you think that making 30K a year presumably translates into someone's mindset of being picky and greedy or the urban life style? There are still lots of working professional in the Summit who make even more than that and still try to be a full-time rider. Realistically, making 25k year (which is what most retail shop would pay me for some kind of a managerial job if I am lucky) is like making $13.50 an hour. More than a half of my biweekly paycheck after taxes would have to be spent on just paying the rent, or in other words, you only make $10 an hour that you can actually spend, so there goes my rent.

Anyhow, I appreciate your input for trying to help me sort this out and all but I just want to hear someone say, "this is how I live in Summit and it works for me." Then, I can go like and ask, "oh really? how do you do that?" 

I hear one say, "I live on 1k a month" and other say, "actually, $600 a month." and you said, "live or die trying!" Am I being too optimistic or is that you guys being too skeptical about this? So, you guys all drive around 20 miles to go to work and to ride and live way out in like Leadvile or Dillon or Silverthone? So, you guys don't stay in the town of Breck or Frisco?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

my point is that you have the total wrong mindset... you are looking at all the reasons you cant do this and therefor youll never get it done. in 96 i moved me a wife and a 3 yr old to slc to live the "skateboarders retirement plan" i.e. snowboard bum. a buddy of mine loaded up his honda del sol with the few things he owned and moved to the bay area. a third buddy loaded up his car and headed west but made sure his old job in alabama would still be there if he needed to go back. guess which one of the three is back in alabama? You dont seem willing to make even the slightest bit of sacrifice. what i hear from you is " i want a really good job with a free place to stay thats directly across from the lift at my resort of choice."you want a job with housing but when offered one bitch cause theres a commute involved. you also seem dead set on career oriented or "higher" paying jobs which is why i proposed looking at larger cities. im not saying you cant live in breck im saying its easier to do it in slc or vancouver because the size of the town opens up better jobs and the resorts are so close. frankly since youve written this theres probably been 20 kids that got off the bus in summit county from jersey or minnesota with little more than the clothes on their backs. they will wash dishes or park cars and live in the most god awful shit conditions for the next 8 months and have the time of their lives doing it. once again man up jesus


this is how i live in slc and it works for me ... i have a degree i could easily make twice what i make now but i dont cause i choose to ride all winter. i work in a warehouse . we work 4 10 hr days giving me three days to ride a week minimum. in the summer i work 50-60 hours a week to stack my paper for the winter. in winter i work as little as possible usually 25-30 hours a week. i go to work at 3am so even on a half day at work im leaving by 9am for the mtn. i get a pass at a resort that has night riding so i can do that too. slc has the university of utah here which immediately equates to lots of cheap housing. now i live with my girlfriend but before it was no problem finding a studio for 400 a month utilities paid ... if you have really low standards you can get that down to 250.

another edit i make a whopping 18 bucks an hour and dump approx 150-175 a week into a 401k which puts me down to about a 12 hr before taxes .. it obviously can be done


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Dang Burrito you were a rammer jammer? What part? I had to live in Birmingham for a year on an internship.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

snowvols said:


> Dang Burrito you were a rammer jammer? What part? I had to live in Birmingham for a year on an internship.


sorry bro i grew up in and graduated from AUBURN!!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^

The dude above me is right. You've got to compramise if you want to live where ever it is you want. I have to do the same thing if I want to move to tahoe. But if i have to live in the worst part of town, live off of ramen, WALK to the resort with the gear on my back...then fuck i'll do it, as long as I can snowboard. 

So you just have to decide what you want and what you're willing to give up to get it.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I am far from a Rammer Jammer I graduated from Tennessee. You should come to the game in Knoxville next weekend.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The more the OP writes the more I want to just say shut the fuck up. As I've mentioned before you don't have what it takes to move here cause you won't sacrifice. Either you sack up and take the advice that's been laid out in front of you or go move to Aspen. Personally I prefer the latter cause honestly I don't want people like you up here, you bring the mood and vibe down.

classifieds - craigslist yeah only got 100 listings when I searched room shares for Breck.
classifieds - craigslist only 42 listings for Frisco
classifieds - craigslist 20 for Summit Cove
classifieds - craigslist 39 for Silverthorne

Yeah there's no housing here at all none what so ever. This is the first time on record there's more housing than jobs so I don't know what you're smoking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks, Burritosnow! that is really what I want to hear and to talk about. I have nothing but respect for you, dude. I think that is good that you enjoy your life for what you have. 

I already have lived that life before in Aspen for 3 years which thanks to my brother but for this winter, I originally just wanted to work for BOEC and forget about making money since it is more of an intern job. I've been working my ass off for the past 6 months to save enough money to pay for the health insurance and car insurance for winter 09/10 because they wouldn't pay me a dime and won't let me have a 2nd part-time job but yet I was required to have both insurances covered at my own expense, plus being financially secured in order to work there.

The reason I wanted to work for BOEC was because my brother and his best friend got fucked up in a huge accident while snowboarding in Aspen and at that time, both didn't have the health insurance. His best friend wasn't wearing the safety helmet but my brother did only on that day for no reason. It still costed him literally a half million dollars for the medical bills which fortunately was all paid for by the restaurant he worked at and now he is ok except that he got these metal-plates being placed underneath the skin of his knees and elbows but unfortunately, his buddy got paralyzed after that accident. It's been 4 years. Since then, my brother has moved out to Las Vegas and now works in Beverly Hills for a new job. While he's been gone, I've been taking care of his buddy ever since. I do all the errands whenever he needs help and his father had to close down his church in order to take care of him. He hasn't left the room for the past 4 years and spends most of his time either laying on a bed or on his computer desk where he takes an online class with the help of a little rubber finger thing to push the keypad. So, I wanted to bring him over to BOEC this winter and see him playing in the snow. I love helping people but unfortunately, although the job interview went well there was a conflict in work schedule in November. I asked them if I could work around the schedule just twice a week (on Tue & Thu) till mid-december, so I could finish up school but the answer was "No." So, that is why I started looking for another job. I drove up there about 6 times already in the past couple of months and had a few job interviews already. 

My new career goal is to work in the snowboarding industry and later do my own business or work for the company that focuses on giving back to the community and promotes the safety and well-being. Snowboarding accident causes THE HIGEST casualty rate of all including both death and injuries. 

I also like bring the idea that allows kids to experience the snow for no matter where they live. Unfortunately snowboarding is still new to many people if you look at the demographics and many kids including adults really want to try it out and get into it but it is geographically exclusive sports and costly compared to other sports, especially for kids who live in a low to lower-middle income family. There are also many people who have never gone skiing or snowboarding although they all grew up here in Colorado. 

For me, Summit County is a good place to help bridge that both social and economic gaps. I also believe that creating a good cause will help the business in a long-term and promotes the better brand image for Summit county as well. I don't see anything wrong with being a career-minded individual and I studied in marketing. There must be a chance to get involved in a marketing job as well for the Summit county. The main website including Daily newspaper runs by number of marketing people although they are not currently hiring at this time. I think you don't have to give up your related education background and work for something that is totally unrelated. A college education is not a master degree or any type of certification to say "I am an expert at this and that". Technically speaking, having a college degree only proves that you are capable of learning a new skill. I mean if you can work more than 40 hours a week at an warehouse, you can move up to be a manager only if you choose to or run a small business if you want to. For one way or another, you are using the education background in any work place. I don't see the point that you had to sacrifice your college education in order to be a ski bum. You may have given up on a job that you already had back then or would've had but I am exactly doing the same thing except I'd rather call myself a snow enthusiast than simply being a bum. 

I also want to see more minority kids to get involved in snowboarding too. Many of them are really into snowboarding but their parents are not very supportive because they have never done any winter sports or consider it as a luxurious sport for rich people, so would rather take their kids to elsewhere only if they can afford to go on a family vacation for at least once a year which many working-class American who live on paycheck to paycheck can't afford to do. 

I have a marketing degree and had my own business for 4 years before and also have 7 years of experiences in retail business from sales to management and I already have turned down $50k salary job in order to live in Summit County. I am sorry if I left an wrong impression somewhere along the line, but what do you mean by not sacrificing enough? You are already making $18 an hour which is like $35k a year if you have a full-time job. 


---------------------
As for BurtonAvenger, you were the one who applied for ASM job in an attempt to make 23k-27k a year or more at Burton store in Vail, so what is wrong with me trying to do the same thing? I am already taking your advice and so reconsidering about applying for a job in Vail. What did I miss? 

As a matter of fact, I don't care how much I make as long as I can ride and afford to pay the bill for this winter. That was my original original question. 

I don't know why I need your approval to live the life style the way I want which is a plain simple and not so much different from yours after all. I don't like going back to Aspen because people are different and too materialistic. I would rather stay close to Vail and Breck. I can see you are everywhere on the forum and spend a lot of time blogging about stuffs elsewhere as if you are a cyber-humanitarian but what is with all that madness? or "Are you just another member here to spam your stupid contest for swag bucks?" I liked your joke, btw, but perhaps you were talking to your evil twin. Just take it easy, dude and calm the fuck down.

You totally got everything wrong, dude. Are you seriously trying to tell me that living on $600 a month is "having what it takes to live in Breck" as if that is the best you can do and somehow you are not happy that I am not as lazy as you are? There is a difference between being a cool laid-back and being a lazy bum who does nothing. Then, what about the part that you've been looking for a new job that pays well. If I was you, I'd rather spend less time blogging about your nonsense ego and do something more productive. I never said that I need to make more money than you ever wish to make. I just said that I looked up the housing information which I did incorrectly, so thanks for correcting that and wasn't sure how to find a cheaper place since there weren't many salary jobs to apply for. Why does it fucking bother you that I have to have the health insurance or spend around $400 a month for grocery? I'd rather spend the money you normally waste on smoking and hooker to eat more. I burn a lot, so I eat a lot. All I need is the gas money and the food as long as I can pay the rent and the insurance. 

Just to clarify my mistake, here is what I did which made me kept wondering about the costs of housing in Summit County

I got on the Craiglist main page and there I only see "Denver" on a city search, so I clicked on that and clicked on "apts / housing" and type "Breckenridge" and "Vail" this is the search result that came up.

classifieds - craigslist
classifieds - craigslist

I didn't know there was another way to search by going under "high rockies." 

I am not mad at you, dude, but only appreciate that you've tried to guide me through with some information. But I just 
need you to calm the fuck down. I don't use many profanity but I figure you would understand better if I use the same language.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude, don't mind BA. He's just trying to get the point across that you might have to sacrifice a couple things if you want to live there. He knows what he's talking about...most of the time.:cheeky4::laugh:

But hey, most of us on this site are happy to see another boarder on the slopes, so hope you get everything sorted out in time to shred. And good job on trying to promote safety. God knows, some of us need to practice it if we want to keep on riding. Good luck.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow did this story just get better? Hang on let me put my boots on the shits getting deep. Seriously go move to Aspen your kind isn't welcome here.


----------

